# Bluetooth switch machine.



## EDHRailroad (Mar 14, 2020)

I have a BlueRails Bluetooth throttle that I really like and that got me to thinking, does anyone make a Bluetooth switch machine/controller? Mr. google does not seem to think so, so thought I would ask the hive mind.


----------



## Pauli (Jan 3, 2008)

This guy I think has solved your problem. Android App DCC Controller via Bluetooth and Arduino | Model Railroad Hobbyist magazine
Either the software could control both your present loco decoder, and a new 8 or 16 switches.

Or you toggle between two control apps. (Or use two phones.)

Also check out "Dead Rail Society" on facebook. https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=dead rail society&opensearch=1

If you get something to work, please let us know. 


(I wrote this, before I found the tip above. I'll let it stand, just as inspiration.Would it be possible to use a BlueRail unit, connect it to a DCC switch control unit, since the BlueRail unit can control 28 functions? Why not call BlueRail and ask?

If you are into such things, I suspect you could make something like that, based on Arduino. There is a video somewhere, that describes how to make a loco controller with an Arduino unit, and then use some simple graphical program interface to build a control app for your Android phone.

Probably, you could maka an app integrating control of your BlueRails loco receiver, and your switch control unit. Perhaps a Raspberry Pi unit also might work?)


----------

